# Hello



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi i am new to all this, and i cant seem to find my way around the forum. Could Anyone Help Me? By the way im Rebeka, im 17 but 18 next month. I love reptiles and i have to baby leopard geckos. Fudgie & my baby herbal


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi becca 
if you want to make a thread go to forums at the top of this page (not the task bar) and then you got to click on what you want to do the thread about eg lizards, snakes 
if you go down all the way there is a choice of off topic chat, then once you've picked your choice at the top and bottom of the page it say's 'New Post' click on that and start.
if you want to do your signiture go on private messages and on the left there's loads of options click that and do your signiture,
i don't know if you know but when people do 1.0.1, it means: 1.0.0 means male, 0.1.0 is female and 0.0.1 is unknown sex, but you can have all three at the same time eg, 1.2.1 means i would have 1 male 2 females and 1 unknown sex get it lol, 
if you want to know anything else just ask lol.

thanks sophie xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

o and where there is options at the top of the page saying new posts you click on that and it is the threads that have been made or replied too,
hope this helps 
sophie xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Sophie  We may become friends lool. You got any pets? xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yer loads me and my mum are animals mad lol, gsd (german shepherd dogs) my mum breeds them, owls, love birds, budgies, cockatails, parrots, fish, turtles,beardies, leopard geckos, corn snake, i have 2 leopard gecko eggs in incubation lol there fertile so i ma hoping they may hatch,
thanks sophie xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool you Gonna Keep Um? ive had budgies in the past, fish, cats.hamsters& gerbils & a guinea pig ( hate small furries now lol) i love owls too  would love a dog lol x


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

dunno wheather gonna keep them just see what they are, mums got too bitches available if your intrested lol x i dont hate my furries but preffer my reps lol hoping to get a blue tomgue skink in september (my birthday lol) o yer forgot got 2 chickens and 2 rats , i had all you had in the past lol except the gerbils but had everything else, are you hoping to get any more reps?
xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah  OOOO How much ? cool what date yours my birthday in september too  awww they scare me cuz the one at college was reli fierce but the college didnt look after them properly so who can blame them. My Pictures of my geckos are up now  xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

dunno yet mum and dad are both carrot tails, my b-day is the 17th of september your's?. i am hoping to get a baby one so i can tame myself lol, i am gonna have a look at the pics now lol xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Good good. Mines 12th  and okay  xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have had a look there so tiny bless, sweet. xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

I know see the size difference lol. Thats why i think fudgie attacked herbal there still a mark on her  xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww bless, shame as long as she's ok, that matters


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah shes great  Love her to bits


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Shes Getting Loveley Colous


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww so i prasume (sp?) she is a normal leo,
when i talk to my mum and say my reps are soooo cute she goes" hot can they be cute i like them u call little furry things cute NOT reptiles" lol she will just never known haha xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

I know lol yeah she a spotty one  xxx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww i only have one normal one, one normal giant one, one albino, and two carrot tails lol xx


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Only lol. xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hahaha xx


----------

